# Selling a few extra Series 2 remotes on ebay.......$13.99 delivered



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

$13.99 is the total cost to your door(product and shipping)

ebay posting ---> http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Remote-Control-/250765899824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a62cff830

TC


----------

